# arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter



## ameise11 (26. April 2012)

*arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

hallo, 

mein zugesicherter arbeitsspeicher ist grösser als der ausgenutzte. z.b. bei opera ist der genutzte arbeitsspeicher 800 MB, der 
zugesicherte 1,7 GB . wie kommt das und wie kann ich das verändern ?
ich will verhindern ,dass ein teil des arbeitsspeichers, nicht "leer und ausgenutzt" dasteht .

danke


----------



## Muetze (26. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

häh?

also dein Problem schaut wie folgt aus: Opera zieht im Arbeitsspeicher 1700MB belegt davon aber nur 800MB der rest ist reserviert? 
Sollte das dein Problem sein versteh ich den Namen des Themas nicht....


----------



## ameise11 (26. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

genau das ist das problem.
im ressourcenmonitor steht, dass opera 1,7 GB zugesichert wird aber nur 800 MB genutzt werden. 
so ist die hälfte "unbenutzt" .


----------



## MaNT1S (26. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

der Zugesicherte Speicher hat doch nur was mit der Auslagerungsdatei am Hut? also nicht mit deinem RAM

meine ich zumindest


----------



## Muetze (26. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*



> Der zugesicherte Speicher ist der so genannte „Cache“ oder  Auslagerungsspeicher. Wenn Dein RAM (also er interne Computerspeicher)  nicht mehr in der Lage ist, alle Daten aufzunehmen, dann schiebt er  einen Teil der Daten in den Cache. Dieser befindet sich auf der  Festplatte und ist speziell für diese Aufgabe reserviert.
> 
> Ein Cache von 318 MB ist typisch für Windows XP. Du kannst die Größe des  Auslagerungsspeichers in der Systemsteuerung verändern, wovon ich Dir  allerdings abraten würde, wenn Du Dich nicht damit auskennst. Ein zu  geringer Cache kann nämlich dazu führen, dass bestimmte Programme nicht  mehr ausgeführt werden, und ein zu großer Cache kann Deinen Computer  g-a-n-z  l-a-n-g-s-a-m machen.
> 
> ...


ich zitiere mal von wo anders....


ich vermute aber mal das das eine einstellung von deinen opera ist und eher kein globales Problem....


----------



## ameise11 (26. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

also du sprichst hier vom festplatten-cache. ich habe in den einstellungen von opera gesehen , dass da nur 20 MB steht. wo sind denn die anderen 780 MB ?


----------



## Muetze (27. April 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

einerseits braucht das Programm selber für seinen Code und seine DAten platz im RAM, den Cache den du meinst ist der auf der Festplatte für cookies, Formulardaten und co....


----------



## AchtBit (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: arbeitsspeicher - zugesicherter speicher ist grösser als ausgenutzter*

Ich weis nicht wo du das Zitat her hast aber das ist Humbug. Des passt schon mit deinem Speicher. Zugesichert heisst, diese Menge hat das System für Opfera, zum unverzüglichen Zugriff addressiert. Im 32bit System bekommt jede HW oder SW, eine32bit Adressierungs Tabelle, für die Anwendung ist das wie echter Speicher aber Zugriffe auf den echte Speicher hat nur das Kernel(nennt man 'KernelMode' auch 'RealMode') Die komplette Maschine, die SW und natürlich wir als User, befinden sich im virtuellen Modus (UserMode genannt). 

Das was Windows dir sagt, ist nicht notwendigerweise das was es tut.


----------

